# Won't eat new food?



## PhishStyx (Sep 3, 2013)

So, I recently ran out of Purina ONE food for Quilliam, and I couldn't find it at the local pet store. So, instead I picked up a bag of Wellness mix. Its been a couple days now, and he has been running and pooping normally. But, every time I see him after I wake up, his food bowl is just about at the same level. With the old food he would usually eat about half a bowl per night.

I know that if some hedgehogs don't like a new food then they just won't eat it. But, if I pick up the pellets and feed him by hand, he gladly eats the food. Should I just check another store and see if they have the old food? If I can't find it, should I buy and new food and see if he likes that one? It's been about 4 days since the change, and he's eaten very little.

Thanks for you help on my first post!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Four days isn't really that long, he might just prefer the other stuff and is holding out. If you prefer this new brand for his health, I would just wait him out, he's probably nibbling at it and in a couple days he'll start gobbling it up like he did the old stuff.
My cats did the same thing when I switched their food.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Four days is a long time for a hedgehog to go without food - he needs to eat. They can go downhill pretty quickly without eating, since their organs start going into shut-down mode. Makes their stomach feel icky, so it just continues the not-eating. Syringe-feeding can end up being necessary to get them to start eating again, especially if they're sick. I would start looking around more for the old food and get it as soon as you can. You may also need to start syringe-feeding him if you can't find it today or tomorrow. You could also try getting baby food chicken or turkey along with sweet potatoes - if he'll eat those on his own, that's something in his stomach, at least.

If you can't find the old food, try another food with him. Once you find the old food or a new one that he'll eat and he's gotten settled on to it, I would also look around for a second food to mix with the first - that's one reason it's recommended to mix two or more foods, so if you run out of one, you don't end up with a food-striking hedgie.


----------

